# Canon cameras as web cams!



## RowdyRay (Apr 29, 2020)

Canon just released a utility to enable certain models for use as a webcam. Check it out.

This Free Canon Software Lets You Use Your Canon Camera as a Webcam

Edit: Forgot to add a direct link. 

Canon Livestream


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2020)

Cool, I'll need to try that out!


----------



## photoflyer (May 3, 2020)

I installed it and it worked well.  Zoom saw it as a source. But to actually make it feasible a dummy battery that can be plugged into the wall is a necessity.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 5, 2020)

Hope they come out with an OSX version soon.


----------

